# ChiBombed with the "Poo" Platter



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

I was on skype with chibnkr a little while back, and Mike starts gasping at my answers of "never had it" to half the cigars he mentioned. Instructing me to PM him my addy "or else," I reluctantly complied. He warned me on Tuesday that something may be hitting soon ... little did I know how fully my ass and some poo sticks would be handed to me on a platter. TEN sticks in all.

Frist five. I'm calling this bag "the appetizer" because it gets you ready for the shiznit in baggie #2. Here we see the following, all of which I can't wait to smoke (especially the RyJ):

1994 Punch SS #1
2006 CTO Pyramid
2006 SCdlH Oficios
2006 CTO Pyramid
1994 RyJ Corona










Baggie #1 is a a pretty serious bomb by any standards. That's not good enough for Mike, though. He wants to make sure that I'm totally burried, I think....

I call this baggie the "main course" and it's a doozie. Only way to describe these sticks: "poo."

1970s RyJ Churchill Tubo
1983 Davidoff #2
1970s ERDM Lonsdale
1980s Hoyo Des Deux
1970s Boli PC

Are you f'in serious?!?!? I'm still in complete and utter shock by Mike's generosity and the amazing sticks he sent my way. A Humbling reminder that I'm still playing t-ball, for sure. LoL. I'm really still just flabbergasted by all of this and am not sure what to say ... except "thanks" Mike for everything. Which one you gonna "make" me smoke first, bro??? :r

:ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

WTG, Mikey.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Holy crap. Some of those are older than 1/2 the guys here!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Think I just pooed myself. If you are playin teeball, then I am playing tiddlywinks in the parking lot. That is one awesome looking selection. Enjoy smoking through that, and look forward to reading your thoughts on some of those amazing sticks (you better do some reviewing).


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Extreme generosity Michael!


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome smack-down Mike !!!!!

Darrel.........just go enjoy one !!!!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Incredible hit there.

Enjoy Doc..........some great cigars there.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Glad they arrived safely. Enjoy.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Very nice.

Newb, having a hard time getting my head around cigars that old, and what I would do with them. 

I mean do you wait until its 40, 50 years old? I think I would just smoke them in short order so that I wouldn't have to contemplate when would be the 'right' time.


----------



## Golfman (Jul 13, 2006)

That is one monster hit... WTG Mike :tu


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

That's a helluva bomb.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Damn Mike. awesome hit.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow! :dr:dr:dr


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

Wow :dr


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

HOLY SNICKLES........Awesome hit.:tu:dr:dr


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Newb, having a hard time getting my head around cigars that old, and what I would do with them.


You smoke them. That's what cigars are for, right? Collecting aside, the rest of my cigars are for smoking. Plus ... I'm pretty sure Mike would be pissed if I just sat on them.

And you won't like him when he's angry....


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome Mike! That is a serious assortment of great smokes. Incredible :dr


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Oh come on, I'm a nice guy. Do with them what you like. Smoke them, give them away, trade them, use them as chopsticks, whatever. Gifted cigars are just that - a gift.



The Professor said:


> You smoke them. That's what cigars are for, right? Collecting aside, the rest of my cigars are for smoking. Plus ... I'm pretty sure Mike would be pissed if I just sat on them.
> 
> And you won't like him when he's angry....


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great hit.
:dr:tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice Mike - very styley...very styley!!:tu:ss


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

ow, those sound like AWFUL smokes... I wouldn't even go NEAR them!!!!!!!!














:ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> Oh come on, I'm a nice guy. Do with them what you like. Smoke them, give them away, trade them, use them as chopsticks, whatever. Gifted cigars are just that - a gift.


Well ... I was gonna use the two CTOs as chopsticks; but I decided to smoke one instead. This is a first for me ... and I like it.  Thanks again, bro. I can't say that enough!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Michael is a crazy bombing over the top most generous brother..He killed me a few times.Nice hit bro..Enjoy those and tell me how that PSS1 is..I have some from '02 and '03 that im curious how they will become..


----------



## Hawksfan (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice bomb!!!


----------



## GAW (May 25, 2007)

I think you guys just wasted your posts- he's going to wake up in the AM and realize its just another one of those recurrent fantasy dreams!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Not a dream ... smoking the RyJ Corona right now. Soooooo good. :dr


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

What an excellent hit Mike !! Enjoy those meals Darrel.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Not a dream ... smoking the RyJ Corona right now. Soooooo good. :dr


Are you around tonight, Prof?


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

smoked the Davi #2 last night and smoking the ERDM Lonsdale tonight. both phenomenal cigars. the Davi was too good to describe. the ERDM is close. reviews of both are up....


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

The bombs around here just keep getting more heavy - INCREDIBLE hit there. Congrats on that one.


----------

